# How to make Nando's spicey rice at home?



## steve_b21

Any one had any success?


----------



## ElfinTan

Never had it....but I'm sure I could muster it up if I tried it lol!


----------



## XJPX

ElfinTan said:


> Never had it....but I'm sure I could muster it up if I tried it lol!


tht i do not doubt for a second  , culnary skills off the chart has to be said


----------



## MissBC

SPICY NANDOS RICE

1/2 c. sliced green onions

1/2 c. minced carrots

1/2 c. minced red pepper

1 jalapeno and serrano pepper, minced

1 tbsp. vegetable oil

2 c. cooked rice (cooked in chicken broth)

2 tbsp. snipped cilantro

1 tbsp. lime juice

1 tsp. soy sauce

Hot pepper sauce to taste

Cook onions, carrots, red pepper and jalapeno pepper in oil in large skillet over medium high heat until tender crisp. Stir in rice, cilantro, lime juice, soy sauce, and pepper sauce; cook until thoroughly heated.


----------



## muzi

MissBC said:


> SPICY NANDOS RICE
> 
> 1/2 c. sliced green onions
> 
> 1/2 c. minced carrots
> 
> 1/2 c. minced red pepper
> 
> 1 jalapeno and serrano pepper, minced
> 
> 1 tbsp. vegetable oil
> 
> 2 c. cooked rice (cooked in chicken broth)
> 
> 2 tbsp. snipped cilantro
> 
> 1 tbsp. lime juice
> 
> 1 tsp. soy sauce
> 
> Hot pepper sauce to taste
> 
> Cook onions, carrots, red pepper and jalapeno pepper in oil in large skillet over medium high heat until tender crisp. Stir in rice, cilantro, lime juice, soy sauce, and pepper sauce; cook until thoroughly heated.


Sounds amazing but a lot of effort for a bit of rice! Well if you have to go out and buy the ingredients anyway.

Also, quite hypocritical considering a just made a new thread about rice.


----------



## davey b

how do u start up a new thread?

:confused1:


----------

